# Hello Everyone! I'm Thommaz



## Thommaz (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello, nice to meet you all. I'm Thommaz Kauffmann, from Brazil!

I'm 19 and I started composing in start of 2010, so I don't have too much time on this area.
I play piano, but, again, I started a few years ago, when I was 16.

*About my music:* 
I composed music for 2 games on this year (2012, yet  ), Oniken(a 8 bit game, hard-style, from http://joymasher.com/ (Joymasher)) and MRC6-454 ( a free mini-game, for the same group, made in few days).
Also, I made apersonal project to orchestra, that I finalize in mid 2012.

Well, my site is http://www.thommazk.tumblr.com and my Soundcloud is https://soundcloud.com/thommazk.

Thanks and I hope learn a lot here!
Bye


----------



## freddiehangoler (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi dude,

Welcome! heard your work. lovely melodies.


----------

